# My call to sig.



## rseasy1 (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm new here and by far no expert on any guns,I have two sigs a 2340 pro in 40 cal and a 22 mosquito.
I called tech support at sig about some questions on the mosquito.
They are very nice and could answer any thing I asked.I asked about feeding issues concerning the mosquito and was told some of the chambers were a bit tight my guess would be some of the first that came out and could be fixed by polishing out the chamber just a little bit.And polishing and feed ramp would also help.And was told to run the gun very wet with oil or grease till really broken in good then could try cheaper ammo.He recommended frog lube which I need to locate a source to buy it .Also mill tech and mill com. or also a good lube for autos.
As for ammo CCI mini mags,I was told to not shoot stingers as they are about .100 inch longer than a standard 22 lr.and the Mosquito is not chambered for that bullet,The sport model is though.One piece of info I got was the slide is made from a zinc alloy ( pot metal if I'm correct).
I find this gun very accurate and fun to shoot with the right ammo.
As for my 40 pro I pick it up when I want to shoot what I call my real gun.
Sorry for such a long post from a new guy here but thought some might find this info helpful.


----------



## mattdillon (Jul 26, 2010)

rseasy1 said:


> I'm new here and by far no expert on any guns,I have two sigs a 2340 pro in 40 cal and a 22 mosquito.
> I called tech support at sig about some questions on the mosquito.
> They are very nice and could answer any thing I asked.I asked about feeding issues concerning the mosquito and was told some of the chambers were a bit tight my guess would be some of the first that came out and could be fixed by polishing out the chamber just a little bit.And polishing and feed ramp would also help.And was told to run the gun very wet with oil or grease till really broken in good then could try cheaper ammo.He recommended frog lube which I need to locate a source to buy it .Also mill tech and mill com. or also a good lube for autos.
> As for ammo CCI mini mags,I was told to not shoot stingers as they are about .100 inch longer than a standard 22 lr.and the Mosquito is not chambered for that bullet,The sport model is though.One piece of info I got was the slide is made from a zinc alloy ( pot metal if I'm correct).
> ...


Welcome to the forum. I have about 800 rounds through my Mosquito and have very few FTF or FTE anymore. I use the CCI Minimags exclusively, but may try less expensive ammo later on. Don't forget to put a drop of oil in the hole (if your model has one) on the slide. Don't forget to clean the magazines too when you clean your firearm. I really like mine.


----------



## rseasy1 (Sep 14, 2010)

*CCI ammo*

Thanks for the info on lube in the hole I did not know that, mine does have it.
I shot it again today and the CCI seem to be the only reliable ammo so far,forget about using the federal bulk 36 grain bullets FTF. FTE, stovepipeing and anything else that can go wrong will.
Also the winchester wildcat and super x not very good either.
Using the CCI it's a blast to shot.


----------

